# Laptop under 50K Max



## clmlbx (Feb 6, 2017)

*1) What is your budget? *(INR or USD)
50K INR

*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*

Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen



*3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? *
professional Photoshop work and coding/programming (Not looking for Desktop Replacement, allready have High config Desktop, but need something on Go)

*5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?*
8GB Ram, Dedicated 2Gb Graphic Card, Nvidia Preferred, may consider i3 if i5 not possible

*4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
Asus R5 (Recently bought, bad display).. big no

would prefer HP


*6) Anything else you would like to say?*


FHD Preferred , Long battery Life
should I go for business series like HP Probook(obviously need to compromise on specs),
Need to buy asap.



I am preferring HP , Good Display is High Priority and then performance.

I have checked 
HP 15-ay503tx 
HP probook 250 G5 (will have to compromise on FHD)

- - - Updated - - -

Model I bought was Asus R558UR-DM069D


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 10, 2017)

Just an update, I bought HP 15-ay503tx


----------



## Vyom (Mar 21, 2017)

clmlbx said:


> Just an update, I bought HP 15-ay503tx



That really looks like an amazing laptop. I am going to recommend this to my friend. Any issues you faced while using it?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 22, 2017)

For 6th gen i5 processor & full HD screen that laptop is good but graphics wise it is disappointing(but then almost all laptops in India are at this price range).R5 M430 is entry level graphics card a bit more powerful than integrated intel HD graphics 520 on the processor.If performance is the only criterion then one can get a much cheaper laptop with i5 configuration,fit it with ssd,& it will leave any 50k laptop far behind in terms of performance.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 23, 2017)

What about the display quality? HP 15-ay503tx doesn't seem to have IPS panel, which means it's viewing angles are bad. Any good laptop that have IPS panel, even if it means sacrificing fHD?


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 25, 2017)

I highly recommend the Dell Inspiron 3558 to anyone else looking for a laptop. Just saw this yesterday. It comes with an i5 2.5-2.75Ghz, Nvidia GeForce 2gb 920m gpu, 1tb hdd, 8gb ram, 15.6" screen. 

It's going for Rs48,000 at Croma. I might purchase this laptop next week.

Also, There's a special on the MacBook Air at Vijay Sales. It's currently going for only Rs 63,000. I say "only" because that's cheap for mac, lol.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 25, 2017)

Nothing special in that Dell Inspiron 3558 that justifies spending 48k,overpriced at best for a 5th gen i5(has not even 2 usb 3.0 ports,a basic). At least HP gives Full HD screen at this price range,not to mention a 6th gen i5.


----------



## crazyfreak316 (Apr 15, 2017)

Kaltrops said:


> I highly recommend the Dell Inspiron 3558 to anyone else looking for a laptop. Just saw this yesterday. It comes with an i5 2.5-2.75Ghz, Nvidia GeForce 2gb 920m gpu, 1tb hdd, 8gb ram, 15.6" screen.
> 
> It's going for Rs48,000 at Croma. I might purchase this laptop next week.
> 
> Also, There's a special on the MacBook Air at Vijay Sales. It's currently going for only Rs 63,000. I say "only" because that's cheap for mac, lol.



It has tons of issues. The CPU gets stuck at freaking 498Mhz. It has happened to 2 different Dell 3558 (google it, it seems like common issue with dell).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2017)

Dell laptops will throttle down cpu speed if non-dell adapter is detected(or your official dell adapter is not being detected properly). For those who don't know,there is an identification chip in Dell adapters as well as laptops which communicate with each other via the small pin in middle of adapter charging cable pin that connects to adapter port on laptop for authenticating adapter as official dell. If this identification fails for whatever reason(damaged pin,damaged cable,damaged chip etc or using non-dell adapter), the cpu of dell laptop will operate at much reduced frequency. This is one of the reason why one should take very good care of dell adapters.


----------



## crazyfreak316 (Apr 15, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Dell laptops will throttle down cpu speed if non-dell adapter is detected(or your official dell adapter is not being detected properly). For those who don't know,there is an identification chip in Dell adapters as well as laptops which communicate with each other via the small pin in middle of adapter charging cable pin that connects to adapter port on laptop for authenticating adapter as official dell. If this identification fails for whatever reason(damaged pin,damaged cable,damaged chip etc or using non-dell adapter), the cpu of dell laptop will operate at much reduced frequency. This is one of the reason why one should take very good care of dell adapters.



Thats so freaking stupid. Add DRM to everything and ruin it. It's the end user who has to suffer, and most people can't differentiate between fake and genuine adapters. Just because they cannot solve an issue, they shift the problem to the end user. And most of the times genuine adapter users will suffer like in my case (heck the adapter came inside the box).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2017)

This has been the way of Dell for a long time(I personally saw this back in 2009). Though Dell laptops should give you a warning popup saying unrecognized adapter detected.Still for confirmation, just restart laptop & go into bios menu with adapter plugged in & it should clearly show adapter name & watt(e.g.Dell 65W & not "unrecognized/unknown").


----------

